# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer Forum >  KS Project Update #2: Come visit us at CES Jan 7-10, 2014 Booth #32027!

## Eddie

*Project Update #2: Come visit us at CES Jan 7-10, 2014 Booth #32027!*Posted by Full Spectrum Laser ♥ Like

FSL3D has a booth showing off the new Pegasus Touch as well as 5th Gen Hobby Laser Cutter starting tomorrow (Jan 7).  We're in the 3D printing section in LVCC South Hall 3 Upper Level Booth #32027. We will have a few printers set up and plenty of prints and happy to answer any questions.  
Also check out this clip from our local Las Vegas news story here which claims our 3D printer could be "the hit of CES"!

Finally check out our buddies at 3DPrintBoard to discuss all things 3d printing.

----------

